# Relocating to Quinta do Conde, nr Sesimbra/Setubal



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Hi, we are possibly relocating to Quinta do Conde from the UK with our 3 young children aged 2, 5 and 7. I am trying to find out about pre-schools and primary schools, but not having much luck. Can anyone help please?!
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to look up the Camara site this is Sesimra's Câmara Municipal de Sesimbra look under education as a start
This is the Junta (similar to UK Parish Council) site for Junta de Freguesia da Quinta do Conde | Freguesia do concelho de Sesimbra


----------



## brunof (May 28, 2013)

Hi Purdieclan, there´s a couple of public pre-schools (over 5 y old) and 5 primary schools (over 6 y old) admissions always dependind on the date of birth. I have 2 daughters (4 and 10) the litlle one is on aa private nursery (hope she joins pre-school in Sept) and the oldest one on Secondary School.

I live there so if you need more info let me know.

How you managed to find Quinta do Conde? Not many expats around here  but plenty in Azeitão area as I heard

B


----------



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Thanks B, 
My mother in law lives there so we are looking to relocate, possibly only for 6-12 months, maybe shorter, maybe longer! I think my son will go into his second year over there, I am basing it on his cousin who is a month older and lives out there.
My daughter would do 1 more year in preschool - she would go into reception if we stay here.
Thank you very much for the info. I will let you know if we do come over, it's still up in the air and we will know more by the end of July.
Regards
C


----------



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Brunof 
How do you find living in Quinta do Conde? It is looking very possible that we will move, although I would rather not! Is there much for children to do? We only come out for a week at a time and spent most of the time at the beach or the park opposite Lidl.
Any thoughts would be welcome!
Thanks
C


----------



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Brunof, is there any way my husband can get in touch? He is out there right now and would really like to get a bit of advice. Not sure how to private message you on this site, if there is a way at all.
LEt me know and we can work something out.
Many thanks
C


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

purdieclan said:


> Brunof, is there any way my husband can get in touch? He is out there right now and would really like to get a bit of advice. Not sure how to private message you on this site, if there is a way at all.
> LEt me know and we can work something out.
> Many thanks
> C


If you reply to a few more messages then you should have enough posts to be able to send a private message.

You don't sound so keen on being in Portugal, which part of the UK are you located in? It must be really nice because I cannot wait to get out to Portugal, having been born in the UK and lived in 5 different counties I have been in some nice areas but the winters are starting to really get me down.


----------



## purdieclan (May 24, 2013)

Many thanks, I will see what I can do. 
C


----------

